# completly lost



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

hello,

i've got dp for almost half a year atleast i think its dp.

my symptoms:

I feel lost.
it feels like some took a knife and cut al the strings that connected my brain to my body.
i dont know what normal is anymore.
when i look in the mirror i see a total stranger.
my voice sounds like its someone els voic


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry something went wrong with my phone







,

my famely are almost strangers to me.

but today is the worst day ever and every day its getting worse and worse.

can someone give me some advice?


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

just bear it and search the medicial community for answers. Getting through this will be the hardest thing you'll ever have to do.

good luck.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

just ride the ride?


----------



## LizzyB (Jun 7, 2011)

yep, u not alone, b strong about it.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

What helps is assessing and uncovering truths that begin to create positive change that further supports your confidence/happiness.

Been a slave to DP for over a decade now and I know god damn well what caused it for the most part - but I accept and move on from that past.

Be strong friend and seek not those who bring you down but those you feel more alive around.

Pardon the language, but I find life is worthless without expressing our true emotions and as long as the language isn't a vice, it helps to just be human.

I mind when people offend those with this condition because they make it worse for them. Be strong and keep up mental stimulation of learning new and interesting things that help you feel more alive.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for the great advice guys,

but i feel so lost i can't even explane whats happening to me, i mean i cant explane it to myself

it almost like my personality is fading away and i feel no connection with my self and the people who i love.

my mind is completly blank and feel like i can't function normal anymore.

i treuly lost.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive had this DPdr thing for a little over 1 month and it really is hell as most people describe it. I kno it aint that long compared to some and most of you but readinng all these posts is killing me with the thought I will have it for the next 4 or 5 years or God forbid 10. The fuckedup thing is before this hit me and i mean right before I was feeling so alive and in touch with the world I was fasinated by reality. but that being said I was fucked up as well. I deveoloped serious parainoa in the months before looking back WEED AND ADDDERALL defintely made these things a thousand times worse. Right before this I was completely in touch with my emotions and I felt in complete control of my life. though I was in constant fear of somthing wrong with my heart or that I was going to die for some werid reason and I was constanly checking my pulse little did I know it was just anxiety. one nite I smoked a black and mild filled with MJ and boy did it burn quick. I began the worst panic attack of my life. I had had other panic attacks while being high but always kept my compusure and it certainly never led to DP OR DR but this one was diffrent. I couldnt keep any composure I leaped out the car and began running. When my friend ran after me and asked me what was wrong I said tryng to play it off "I got the ebee jeebes" and kept walking. I eventaully got home and went to sleep. I woke up wasnt DPed yet but the anxeity was more powerful then ever and the rest of that week was a blur just anxeity and more anxeity but at the time I wasnt aware that it was anxiety I actually belived there was something very wrong with my heart. then I think it was a saturday my anxeity was kicking and i had a headache so I decided to stay home with my mom. We were watching the punisher around 11 and thats when it hit me. Suddenly out of nowere I looked down and it literally felt like my soul just got sucked out of my body I felt like I was falling out of myself. Nothings been the same since. I have no emotions visual snow is everywere my hands dont feel like there mine I am constanly floating. not even my dick fells like its not mine So i fell gay when Im jerking off lol im playng but it does feel weird. Everything feels werid. I never had anxiety before last year I think it was caused by a fucked up realtionship I has with an ex stripper who I fell in love with and knocked up. I was ready to be a dad and completey obssed with this girl. she ended up loseing
the baby and that really fucked my head up and then she procedeed to cheat on me after that. sHIT WAS FUCKED UP. now that im right in the heat of this Dp that whole period of time feels like a blur and like there was nothing in my life before this , very scary. I still am pleged by extistential delisons and parainoa. For instance I have had thoughts like the illuminati posined my water and thats why im like this. I know lol im crazy!

I think everyone who really suffers from a sever form of this disorder always belives that theres is the worst in the world , thats how I feel right now. I have had the worst most trying month of my life. DP is an evil bitch from hell. those who have had it for years are extremly strong people though i belive they are doing something wrong. Since the secound I got it I have been doing extensive research. and from what ive found this is my conclusion. if you havent cured your dp it means you havent cured your anxiety even if you think you have. ANXIETY+PANIC+alittle more panic equals dissasoction aka DP DR. I wanna get cured as soon as humanly possible and since I know how horrible this is I wanna help you and others get cured as well. if mine is not gone in 6 months i still will not have a pessimistic attitude beacuse I know nthat the day i do get cured Im gonna appreated life more than I can even express in words. The only good thing this has done for me is brought me closer to God and belive me God is real and so is satan both very real and its a constant battle over mankind and each and every one of us. wenever someone commits sucicide its like a slam dunk for satan that is reality. everytme I pray i feel better not cured in any way but better belive me turn to God and put your trust in him you will not regret it. Thats all ive got to say for now ive got some quesions that maybe some people who are DP veterans can help me with

1. when you start the process of being cured and slowly start feeling your old self when do your emotions come back

2. do your emotions return once you feel grounded in your body again

3. ive been doing extreme exercise like running up a massive hill in the woods with a back pack filled with weights , will this shorten my recover time

4. can medication possibly cure this or should I just stick with exercise.

thats all and remeber to everyone on this forum every man must go through hell to truly reach his paradise.


----------

